# Bathroom lights



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've just picked up a new to us Autotrail Cheyenne 634L.(2005 model)
I can't find the light switch for the 2 bathroom lights ( 1 small circular the other a strip light in the shower cubicle) also the exterior awning light.
Can anyone help please? :? 
Barry


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Barry

I can only tell you where ours are,toilet/shower in bedroom and the external light is switched from the panel above the door.

could help

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

On mine the bathroom light is inside the bathroom door and the striplight in the shower operates on the rocker switch at the end of the light. The awning light is switched on and off by selecting the "aux" button on the console above the the habitation door.

Ian


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, i'll take a look in the morning.
Don't have a bedroom as such Broom, i's the one with the "L" shaped lounge.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Feel under the bottom of the bathroom cupboard, thats where ours is.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the reason why the outside light is the Aux button on the control panel ? Just Curious !!!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm curious about the Aux switch also.
The switch for the lights, was under the shelve in the bathroom as monlight stated and I feel suitably humiliated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Freddiebooks said:


> Does anyone know the reason why the outside light is the Aux button on the control panel ? Just Curious !!!


Probably something simple like they couldn't fit more than three letters into a tiny space on the panel.

That's certainly the case on mine - I needed a translation manual at first. 8O


----------

